# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الغاء حكم مبارك واعوانه واعادة المحاكمة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نص حكم محكمة النقض بألغاء حكم محكمة الجنايات واعادة محاكمة مبارك واعوانه

أولاً: طعن النيابة العامة

الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة

من حيث إنه من المقرر أن النظر فى شكل الطعن إنما يكون بعد الفصل فى جوازه، لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر غيابياً بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ضد - حسين كمال الدين إبراهيم سالم- وهو حكم نهائى على خلاف ظاهره لأنه لا محل للطعن عليه بثمة طعن من قبل المطعون ضده - سالف الذكر - ومن ثم فإن طعن النيابة العامة بطريق النقض فى هذا الحكم يكون جائزاً ومقبولاً.

ومن حيث إن طعن النيابة العامة استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون، وأقيم فى الميعاد القانونى، ومن ثم فهو مقبول شكلاً.

وإن النيابة العامة تنعى على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذا قضى بإدانة المطعون ضدهما «مبارك والعادلى»، بالاشتراك بالمساعدة مع مجهول فى جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترنة بجرائم القتل والشروع، وببراءة المطعون ضدهم مساعدى العادلى مما أسند إلى كل منهم بأمر الإحالة، وبانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة قبل المطعون ضدهم سامح فهمى وحسين سالم وعلاء وجمال مبارك مما نسب إلى كل منهم فى جنايتى استعمال النفوذ، وتقديم عطية، وقبولها، وببراءة المطعون مبارك من جنايتى الاشتراك مع موظف عمومى للحصول لغيره دون وجه حق على منفعة من أعمال وظيفته، والإضرار بأموال ومصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها، قد شابه قصور فى التسبيب، وفساد فى الاستدلال، وأخطأ فى تطبيق القانون، ذلك أنه أغفل - تماماً - التعرض لوقائع الاشتراك فى القتل والشروع فيه المقترنة بجرائم الاشتراك فى القتل والشروع فيه المسندة إلى المطعون ضدهما الأول والثامن والتى حدثت فى باقى محافظات القاهرة، واكتفى فى تبرير قضائه ببراءة المطعون ضدهم من مساعدى العادلى ومن وقائع الاشتراك فى القتل والشروع فيه المقترنة بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه فى عبارات عامة مجملة دون أن يعرض لأدلة الثبوت التى قامت فى حقهم - شهادة الشهود - والدالة على ارتكابهم الجرائم المسندة إليهم، وأن الأسباب التى ساقها لاطراح أقوال شهود الإثبات غير سائغة ولا تؤدى إلى النتيجة التى رتبها الحكم عليها، كما علل قضاءه بالبراءة بعدم ضبط الفاعلين الأصليين على الرغم من أن القانون لا يمنع محاكمة الشريك دون الفاعل الأصلى، كما قصر أسباب البراءة فى هذا الشأن على جرائم الاشتراك فى القتل والشروع فيه التى حدثت فى ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة دون أن يعرض لجرائم الاشتراك فى القتل والشروع فيه المسندة إليهم والتى حدثت فى باقى محافظات الجمهورية، كما علل قضاءه ببراءة المطعون ضدهم من جريمة التسبب بأخطائهم فى إلحاق ضرر جسيم بأموال ومصالح الجهة التى يعملون بها فى عبارات عامة مرسلة ومجملة دون أن يعرض لعناصر الخطأ أو للأدلة التى قامت فى حقهم الدالة على ارتكابهم هذه الجريمة، إن النيابة العامة قد ركنت فى دليلها على ارتكاب المتهمين الواقعات التداعى إلى أقوال المئات ممن استمعت إليهم، إلا أن المحكمة لا تطمئن إلى أقوال هؤلاء برمتها بعد أن فحصت ومحصت أوراق التداعى عن بصر وبصيرة، ذلك أن يقينها يؤكد أن تلك الأقوال قد تم الإدلاء بها فى ظروف غير طبيعية أحاط بها الكيد والعدوان بجهاز الشرطة بعينه، ولم يقم فى الأوراق دليل واحد يشير إليها بما تطمئن إليه المحكمة، فضلاً عن إقرار النيابة العامة بأمر الإحالة بتدخل عناصر أجنبية نفذت مخططاتها، بما لا تطمئن معه المحكمة إلى هذا الإسناد الوحدوى، الأمر الذى لا مندوحة معه من طرح تلك الأقوال من التحقيقات وعدم التعويل عليها الـ7، واقتصر الحكم على عبارات فى بيان الواقعة المنسوبة إلى المساعدين الـ6، وأسباب قضائه بتبرئتهم من الاتهامات المسندة إليهم فى أمر الإحالة مجملاً الأمرين معاً، لما كان ذلك، وكان الشارع يوجب فى المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن يشتمل الحكم - ولو كان صادراً بالبراءة - على الأسباب التى بنى عليها وإلا كان باطلاً، والمراد بالتسبيب المعتبر تحديد الأسانيد والحجج المبنى عليها والمنتجة هى له سواء من حيث الواقع أو من حيث القانون، ولكى يحقق الغرض منه يجب أن يكون فى بيان جلى مفصل بحيث يستطاع الوقوف على مسوغات ما قضى به، أما إفراغ الحكم فى عبارات عامة معماة أو وضعه فى صورة مجهلة مجملة فلا يحقق الغرض الذى قصده الشارع من استجاب تسبيب الأحكام، ولا يمكن محكمة النقض من مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها فى الحكم، كما أنه من المقرر أن محكمة الموضوع وإن كان لها أن تقضى بالبراءة متى تشككت فى صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم أو لعدم كفاية أدلة الثبوت، غير أن ذلك مشروط بأن يشتمل حكمها على ما يفيد أن المحكمة محصت الدعوى، وأحاطت بظروفها، وبأدلة الثبوت التى قام عليها الاتهام عن بصر وبصيرة، ووازنت بينها وبين أدلة النفى فرجحت دفاع المتهم أو دخلتها الريبة والشك فى صحة عناصر الإثبات، كما أنه من المقرر أنه وإن كان لمحكمة الموضوع أن تزيد أقوال الشهود وتقدرها التقدير الذى تطمئن إليه دون أن تكون ملزمة ببيان سبب إطراحها لها إلا أنه متى أفصحت المحكمة عن الأسباب التى من أجلها لم تعول على أقوال الشهود، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قضى بإدانة المطعون ضدهما مبارك والعادلى بالاشتراك فى جرائم القتل والشروع فيه، المقترنة بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه التى حدثت فى ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة خلال الفترة من 25 وحتى 28 يناير سنة 2011، فقد أغفل تماماً ما أسند إليهما من الاشتراك فى جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترنة بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه التى حدثت فى باقى محافظات الجمهورية، فلم يعرض لها البتة ولم يبين مدى مسؤوليتهما عن تلك الجرائم ولم يدل برأيه فى الدليل القائم فى الأوراق بخصوصها بما يفيد على الأقل أنه فطن إليها، مما يعيب الحكم بالقصور الذى يبطله، كما أن الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قضى ببراءة المطعون ضدهم من الثانى إلى السابع من جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه، ومن جريمة التسبب بأخطائهم فى إلحاق ضرر جسيم بأموال ومصالح الجهة التى يعملون بها، فقد أغفل كلية أقوال شهود الإثبات التى ساقتها النيابة العامة الدالة على ثبوت تلك الجرائم فى حقهم فلم يورد أيا منها ويبين حجته فى إطراحها على النحو الذى يستقيم معه ما ذهب إليه من إطراح الدليل المستمد منها واقتصر فى ذلك على مجرد القول إنه تم الإدلاء بها فى ظروف غير طبيعية أحاط بها الكيل والعدوان لجهاز الشرطة بعينه، وذلك فى عبارة مرسلة ومبتورة ليس لها معنى إلا عند واضعى الحكم، وهو معنى مستور فى ضمائرهم لا يدركه غيرهم، ودون أن يوضح ماهية الظروف غير الطبيعية التى أحاطت بهؤلاء الشهود، كل ذلك ينبئ عن أن المحكمة أصدرت حكمها دون تمحيص لأدلة الدعوى والإحاطة بظروفها مما يعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على الوجه الصحيح مما يعيب الحكم بالقصور الذى يستوجب نقضه، لما كان ذلك، وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن الشريك فى الجريمة إنما يستمد صفته - بحسب الأصل - من فعل الاشتراك الذى ارتكبه، ومن قصده منه، ومن الجريمة التى وقعت بناءً على اشتراكه، فهو على الأصح شريك فى الجريمة لا شريك مع فاعلها، إذ المدار فى ذلك - كما هو ظاهر من نصوص قانون العقوبات الخاصة بالاشتراك فى المواد 40، 41، 42، 43 - على علاقة المتهم بذات الفعل الجنائى المكون للجريمة لا بأشخاص من ساهموا معه فيها، وأنه وإن كان صحيحاً أن الاشتراك لا يتحقق إلا فى واقعة معاقب عليها من الفاعل الأصلى، وأن الشريك لا يجوز عقابه إذا كان ما وقع من الفاعل الأصلى غير معاقب عليه، إلا أن ذلك لا يستلزم أن تكون محاكمة الشريك معلقة على محاكمة الفاعل الأصلى والقضاء عليه بالعقوبة، إذ ذلك يؤدى إلى عدم معاقبة الشريك إذا تعذرت محاكمة الفاعل الأصلى لكونه مجهولاً، أو متوفى، أو غير معاقب لانعدام القصد الجنائى عنده، أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة به - ولذلك استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أنه يصح محاكمة الشريك حتى ولو كان الفاعل الأصلى للجريمة مجهولاً، لما كان ذلك، وكان من بين ما برر به الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءه ببراءة المطعون ضدهم من الثانى حتى الخامس من الاشتراك فى جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه - عدم ضبط الفاعلين الأصليين مرتكبى جرائم القتل العمد والشروع فيه أثناء ما وقع من أحداث بميدان التحرير، وكان هذا الذى ذهب له الحكم وبرر به قضاءه بالبراءة يخالف القانون وما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أنه ليس بشرط أن يكون فاعل الجريمة معلوماً حتى يمكن محاكمة الشريك، بل يحاكم الشريك ويعاقب حتى ولو كان الفاعل الأصلى مجهولاً، كما كان يتعين على المحكمة إجراء تحقيق فى الدعوى لاستجلاء ما غمض عليها من عناصر المسؤولية الجنائية للمطعون ضدهم بشأن جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه المسندة إليهم، لا أن تتساند إلى عدم ضبط الفاعلين فى تبرير ما قضت به من براءة مما يعيب الحكم بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون، فضلاً عن الفساد فى الاستدلال، لما كان ذلك، وكان تعيين تاريخ وقوع الجرائم عموماً - ومنها جريمة استعمال النفوذ، وتقديم عطية، وقبولها - هو من الأمور الموضوعية الداخلة فى اختصاص قاضى الموضوع، ولا رقابة عليه فى ذلك لمحكمة النقض، كما أن محكمة الموضوع لم تعين تاريخ وقوع جريمة استعمال النفوذ وتقديم عطية وقبولها تعييناً مستنداً إلى دليل راجع إلى الواقع فعلاً، بل عينته تحكمياً بطريق الرأى القانونى والبحث النظرى تتخذه من تسجيل عقود الفيلات الخمس بداية لمبدأ سريان المدة القانونية لسقوط الدعوى العمومية فى هذه الجرائم، ولا شك أن ذلك اعتبار نظرى لا اتصال بينه وبين حدوث الجريمة بالفعل، ولا بينه وبين التاريخ الحقيقى لحدوثها، وهذا الذى انتهت إليه محكمة الموضوع وهو استنتاج بطريق الرأى والتحكم على تحديد تاريخ وقوع الجريمة ومبدأ السقوط فيها، وهو استنتاج منتزع لا من أمر واقعى يدل على تحديد واقعى لتاريخ وقوع الجريمة ومبدأ السقوط فيها بل من تقدير نظرى وقانونى لا اتصال بينه وبين ما يكون قائماً فى الواقع الخارجى، كما كان يتعين على محكمة الموضوع إجراء تحقيق فى الدعوى لكى تستجلى دلالة استمرار إقامة إنشاءات وتوسعات وملحقات فى الفيلتين الخاصتين بالمطعون ضدهما الثامن والحادى عشر للوقوف على ما إذا كانت الشركة المملوكة لحسين سالم هى التى قامت بتنفيذ تلك الإنشاءات والتوسعات والملحقات والتى استمرت حتى عام 2010، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قضى ببراءة المطعون ضده الثامن من جنايتى الاشتراك بالاتفاق والمساعدة مع موظف عمومى للحصول لغيره دون وجه حق على منفعة من عمل من أعمال وظيفته، والإضرار بأموال ومصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها، وبرر قضاءه بالبراءة على دعامتين أساسيتين الأولى هى خلو الأوراق من دليل أو شهادة شهود على وجود الاتفاق بين المطعون ضده الثامن ووزير البترول الأسبق على إسناد البيع والتصدير للغاز الطبيعى المصرى إلى شركة البحر الأبيض المتوسط للغاز، والثانية هى أن الشركة هى التى تقدمت بالطلب المشار إليه فى أمر الإحالة إلى وزير البترول الأسبق ولم يعرض على المطعون ضده الثامن، لما كان ذلك وكان من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - محكمة النقض - أن الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق إنما يكون باتحاد نية أطرافه على ارتكاب الفعل المتفق عليه، وهذه النية أمر داخلى لا يقع تحت الحواس ولا يظهر بعلامات خارجية، وليس على المحكمة أن تدلل على حصول الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق بأدلة مادية محسوسة، ذلك أن القاضى الجنائى فيما عدا الأحوال الاستثنائية التى قيده القانون فيها بنوع معين من الأدلة حر فى أن يستمد عقيدته من أى مصدر شاء، وله إذا لم يقم على الاشتراك دليل مباشر من اعتراف أو شهادة شهود أو غيره أن يستدل عليه بطريق الاستنتاج من القرائن، التى تقوم لديه مادام هذا الاستدلال سائغاً، وله من ظروف الدعوى ما يبرره، كما أن له أن يستنتج حصوله من أى فعل لاحق للجريمة، لما كان ذلك، وكان المستفاد من جماع ما برر به الحكم المطعون فيه قضاء ببراءة المطعون ضده الثامن من الاتهام أنه استلزم أن يكون هناك دليل مباشر من شهادة شهود أو غيره من الأدلة دون أن تقوم المحكمة بواجبها القانونى فى إعمال قواعد الاستقراء والاستنتاج المنطقى من أوراق الدعوى.

ثانياً: طعن المحكوم عليهما الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين الثامن والأول:

من حيث إن طعن الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين المحكوم عليهما استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون، وأقيم فى الميعاد القانونى.. ومن ثم فهو مقبول شكلاً.

من حيث أن مما ينعاه الطاعنان على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانهما بالاشتراك بالمساعدة مع مجهولين فى جرائم القتل والشروع فيه المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه بالامتناع عن اتخاذ الإجراءات التى تفرضها عليهما صفتهما الوظيفية قد شابه قصور فى التسبيب، وإخلال بحق الدفاع، والبطلان، وأخطاء فى تطبيق القانون، ذلك بأنه اتخذ من مجرد علمهما بوجود العناصر الأجنبية المسلحة دليلاً على اشتراكهما معهم فى الجرائم التى ارتكبوها، دون أن يدلل على ذلك العلم تدليلاً سائغاً، ودون أن يدلل على توافر المساعدة التى يتوافر فيها عناصر الاشتراك، وعلى توافر رابطة السببية بين المساعدة والنتيجة الإجرامية، وثبوت اتجاه قصد الطاعنين الاشتراك فى الجرائم التى ارتكبها المجهولون، كما أن الحكم المطعون فيه حدد نشاط الطاعنين فى أفعال سلبية على الرغم من أن الاشتراك فى الجرائم المسندة إلى الطاعنين لا يقوم إلا بأفعال إيجابية، كما أن الحكم المطعون فيه دان الطاعنين عن جرائم غير التى وردت بأمر الإحالة دون تنبيه الطاعنين أو دفاعهما لذلك، كما أن ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه بياناً لنية القتل لا يكفى لاستظهارها فى حق الطاعنين ولا يفيد سوى الحديث عن الأفعال المادية التى ارتكبها المجهولون، كما جهل الحكم المطعون فيه بيان أسماء القتلى والمصابين، كما جهل بيان إصابات المجنى عليهم وصلتها بوفاة كل منهم لبيان رابطة السببية بين النشاط الإجرامى والنتيجة الإجرامية، وأحال فى بيان ذلك إلى التحقيقات كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم، ويستوجب نقضه.

وما دار بجلسات المحاكمة وشهادة من استمعت إليهم المحكمة بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أو الريبة أن كلاً من المتهمين الأول محمد حسنى السيد مبارك والخامس حبيب إبراهيم حبيب العادلى وقد علم كل منهما بالأحداث فأحجم أولهما عمداً بصفته رئيساً لجمهورية مصر عن إتيان أفعال إيجابية فى توقيتات مناسبة تقتضيها الحماية القانونية المتمثلة فى امتناعه عمداً عن إصدار القرارات والأوامر والتعليمات والتوجيهات التى تحتمها عليه وظيفته والمنوط به الحفاظ على مصالح الوطن ورعاية المواطنين وحماية أرواحهم والذود عن الممتلكات والمنشآت العامة والخاصة المملوكة للدولة وللأفراد طبقاً للدستور والقانون رغم علمه يقيناً بما وقع من أحداث وأفعال وتدخلات من جهات وعناصر إجرامية، وكان ذلك الإحجام والامتناع عما يفرضه عليه الواجب القانونى للحماية القانونية للوطن والمواطنين ابتغاء استمرار سلطاته، والسيطرة لنفسه على مقاليد الحكم للوطن، الأمر الذى أدى إلى أن اندست عناصر إجرامية لم تتوصل إليها التحقيقات فى موقع الأحداث قامت بإطلاق مقذوفات نارية وخرطوش تجاه المتظاهرين السلميين فأحدثت بالبعض منهم الإصابات التى أودت بحياتهم، وبالشروع فى قتل البعض الآخر منهم بإصابتهم بالإصابات الموصوفة بالتقارير الطبية، الذين تم تداركهم بالعلاج.

وأن المتهم الخامس حبيب إبراهيم حبيب العادلى امتنع عمداً بصفته وزيراً للداخلية فى التوقيتات المناسبة عن اتخاذ التدابير الاحترازية التى توجبها عليه وظيفته طبقاً للقوانين واللوائح والقرارات لحماية الوطن من الداخل والأرواح والممتلكات العامة والخاصة طبقاً للدستور والقوانين مع علمه تماماً بما وقع من أحداث. وكان ذلك الإحجام والامتناع ابتغاء فرض سلطاته، واستمرار منصبه وحماية سلطات ومنصب الأول، فمن ذلك الإحجام والامتناع فقد وقر فى يقين المحكمة من خلال فحصها أوراق التداعى عن بصر وبصيرة أن المتهمين المذكورين قد اشتركا مع مجهولين بطريق المساعدة فى ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد والشروع فيه موضوع التحقيقات وما تضمنته تلك الجرائم من اقتران لجرائم قتل عمد أخرى وشروع فيه، قاصدين من ذلك إزهاق روح وإصابة المجنى عليهم الواردة أسماؤهم بالتحقيقات فأحدثوا بهم الإصابات الموصوفة بالتقارير الطبية التى أودت بحياتهم أو بإصابتهم وكان العلم بوقوع الجريمة لا يعتبر فى القانون أساساً لمساءلة جنائية على اعتبار أن العالم بوقوعها يعد شريكاً فى مقارفتها، إذ إن الاشتراك فى الجريمة لا يعتبر قائماً طبقاً لصريح نص المادة 40 من قانون العقوبات إلا إذا توافر فى حق المتهم ثبوت اتفاقه مع الجانى على ارتكابها، أو تحريضه إياه على ارتكابها، أو مساعدته له مع علمه بأنه مقبل على ذلك فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا رتب مساءلة الطاعنين كشريكين بالمساعدة على مجرد علمهما بوجود العناصر الأجنبية المسلحة لا يكفى لثبوت اشتراكهما بالمساعدة على ارتكاب تلك الجرائم، كما أن المستفاد من مطالعة نصوص القانون العامة فى الاشتراك فى المواد 40، 41، 42، 43 من قانون العقوبات أنها تتضمن أن قصد الاشتراك يجب أن ينصب على جريمة أو جرائم معينة، فإذا لم يثبت الاشتراك فى جريمة معينة أو فاعل معين فلا تعتبر الجريمة التى ارتكبها الفاعل نتيجة مباشرة للاشتراك، لأنه لم يقع عليها، كما أن القانون يوجب أن يكون لدى الشريك نية التدخل مع الفاعل، فالاشتراك بالمساعدة لا يتحقق إلا إذا ثبت أن الشريك قصد الاشتراك فى الجريمة وهو عالم بها، بأن تكون لديه نية التدخل مع الفاعل تدخلاً مقصوداً يتجاوب صداه مع فعله، وأن يساعد فى الأعمال المجهزة أو المسهلة لارتكابها مساعدة تتحقق بها وحدة الجريمة، لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه، قد جاء مقصوراً فى بيانه فى التدليل على أن الطاعنين كانا يعلمان علماً يقينياً بما انتواه الفاعلون المجهولون من ارتكاب جرائم القتل والشروع فيه، كما أنه لم يدلل تدليلاً سائغاً وكافياً على توافر قصد اشتراكهما فى الجرائم التى دانهما عنها، ودون أن يثبت أنهما وقت وقوعها كانا عالمين بها قاصدين الاشتراك فيها ببيان عناصر اشتراكهما، ومظاهره، بأفعال صدرت عنهما تدل على هذا الاشتراك وتقطع به، كما لم يدلل الحكم المطعون فيه على توافر رابطة السببية بين سلوك الطاعنين كشريكين وبين الجرائم التى وقعت من الفاعلين الأصليين الأمر الذى يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه معيباً بالقصور الذى يبطله، كما أن الاشتراك فى الجريمة بالمساعدة لا يتكون إلا من أعمال إيجابية، ولا ينتج أبداً عن أعمال سلبية، وإذ كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد حدد نشاط الطاعنين فى أفعال سلبية بإحجامهما عن إتيان أفعال إيجابية فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون، لما كان ذلك، وكان قضاء محكمة النقض - قد جرى على أن لمحكمة الموضوع ألا تتقيد بالوصف القانونى الذى تسبغه النيابة العامة على الفعل المسند إلى المتهم، لأن هذا الوصف ليس نهائياً بطبيعته، وليس من شأنه أن يمنع المحكمة من تعديله متى رأت أن ترد الواقعة بعد تمحيصها إلى الوصف القانونى السليم الذى ترى انطباقه على واقعة الدعوى، إلا أنه إذا تعدى الأمر مجرد تعديل الوصف إلى تعديل التهمة بتحوير كيان الواقعة المادية التى أقيمت عليها الدعوى، وبنيانها القانونى، والاستعانة فى ذلك بعناصر أخرى تضاف إلى تلك التى أقيمت بها الدعوى، ولم يتناولها التحقيق والمرافعة، فإن هذا التغيير يقتضى من المحكمة أن تلتزم فى هذا الصدد بمراعاة الضمانات التى نصت عليها المادة 308 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بما يقتضيه وجوب تنبيه المتهم إلى التغيير فى التهمة ومنحه أجلاً لتحضير دفاعه، إذا طلب ذلك، وإذ كان الثابت أن الدعوى الجنائية رفعت على الطاعنين بوصف أنهما اشتركا بطريقة الاتفاق مع مساعدى وزير الداخلية ومجموعة من ضباط وأفراد الشرطة فى قتل والشروع فى قتل المتظاهرين المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعنين بالاشتراك بالمساعدة مع عناصر أجنبية مجهولة فى قتل والشروع فى قتل المتظاهرين المقترن بجرائم القتل والشروع فيه بإحجامهما عن إتيان أفعال إيجابية فى توقيتات مناسبة المتمثل فى امتناعهما عن إصدار القرارات والأوامر والتعليمات والتوجيهات التى تحتمها عليهما وظيفتهما، وكان الذى أجراه الحكم لا يعد تعديلاً فى وصف التهم، وإنما هو تعديل فى ذات التهم المسندة إلى الطاعنين، وتحوير فى كيانها المادى، وبنيانها القانونى، الذى لم يتناوله التحقيق أو المرافعة، لا تملك المحكمة إجراءه إلا فى أثناء المحاكمة وقبل الحكم فى الدعوى.

لما كان ذلك، وكانت جناية القتل العمد والشروع فيها تتميز قانوناً عن غيرها من جرائم التعدى على النفس بعنصر خاص، هو أن يقصد الجانى من ارتكابه الفعل الجنائى إزهاق روح المجنى عليه

.وهذا العنصر ذو طابع خاص، ويختلف عن القصد الجنائى العام الذى يتطلبه القانون فى سائر الجرائم، وهو بطبيعته أمر يبطنه الجانى ويضمره فى نفسه، ومن ثم فإن الحكم الذى يقضى بالإدانة فى هذه الجناية يجب أن يعنى بالتحدث عن هذا الركن استقلالاً واستظهاره بإيراد الأدلة التى تكون المحكمة قد استخلصت منها أن الجانى حين ارتكب الفعل المادى المسند إليه كان فى الواقع يقصد إزهاق روح المجنى عليه، وحتى تصلح تلك الأدلة أساساً تبنى عليه النتيجة التى يتطلب القانون تحققها يجب أن يبينها الحكم بياناً واضحاً ويرجعها إلى أصولها فى أوراق الدعوى، ولما كان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه لا يفيد سوى الحديث عن الفعل المادى الذى قارفه الفاعلون الأصليون المجهولون، ذلك أن تعدد الضربات وشدتها وإصابة المجنى عليهم فى مقتل أو بسلاح قاتل بطبيعته لا يكفى بذاته لثبوت نية القتل فى حق الفاعلين المجهولين أو فى حق الطاعنين بوصفهما شريكين فى هذه الجناية، إذ لم يكشف الحكم عن قيام هذه النية فى حقهما لأن تلك الإصابات قد تتحقق دون أن تتوافر نية القتل العمد، اقتصر فى بيان باقى أسماء القتلى والمصابين على مجرد الإحالة إلى التحقيقات، لما كان ذلك، وكان الشارع يوجب فى المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن يشتمل الحكم على الأسباب التى بنى عليها وإلا كان باطلاً، وكان من المقرر أن رابطة السببية بين فعل المتهم والوفاة أو الإصابة فى جريمة القتل عمداً أو الشروع فيه والتدليل على قيامها من البيانات الجوهرية التى يجب أن يعنى الحكم باستظارها وإلا كان الحكم مشوباً بالقصور الموجب نقضه، مما لا تستطيع معه هذه المحكمة أن تراقب استخلاص الحكم لرابطة السببية، لما كان ما تقدم، فإنه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون حاجة إلى بحث باقى أوجه الطعن
*

----------

